# SUCHE: Siemens CPU mit Profibus



## dkeipp (4 Mai 2008)

Hallo,
ich weiß, der Titel ist sehr allgemein... Ich suche ne Siemens CPU die Profibus spricht, sonst muss sie eigentlich nicht viel können. Baureihe S7 200 (gibts da überhaupt CPU's mit Profibus ) oder 300. Der Preis sollte so maximal 350€ betragen, ich hoffe das ist nicht zu tief angesetzt. Falls ich ein par andere teile von mir erfolgreich loswerde, kann man auch über mehr reden. Am liebsten wäre mir eine 315 2DP aber für 350€ warscheinlich nicht wirklich zu haben...

Gruß
Dennis


----------



## Unimog-HeizeR (4 Mai 2008)

Hallo!

Hab Dir eine PN gesendet.

Gruß
Timo


----------



## dkeipp (4 Mai 2008)

Vielen Dank!
Hat sich somit erledigt


----------

